# our babies birthdays! - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOPHIA xx



## bumpsmum

I see a few of our perfect premmies have just recently celebrated a birthday (like little gorgeous Emma) and soon to hit the big 1 (like wee cheeky Lakai), why dont we add our babies birthdays here and celebrate them together. Older children welcome to join in also! I'll keep on top of the thread and update with birthdays etc x

Well run from Oct this year give us all something to count down too x


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 




17th October 2008 -:cake: Emma Deans Graham :cake:
2nd November 2008 - :cake: Lakai Hamilton Kraft :cake:
31st December 2008 - :cake: Evie Grace :cake:
2nd January 2009 - :cake: Freddy :cake:
5th January 2009 - :cake: Molly :cake:
10th January 2007 - :cake: Addison Lynnette Marie :cake:
30th January 2009 - :cake: Brooke :cake:
1st February 2009 - :cake: Mikayla Marie :cake:
7th February 2006 - :cake: Alyssa Ashley Nicole:cake: 
8th Febuary 2009 - :cake: Archie Robertson :cake:
12th March 2009 -:cake: Matthew Alexander Miller :cake:
16th March 2008 - :cake: Ariah: Jessica Lynn :cake:
27th April 2009 - ::cake: Abby Elizabeth Paris :cake:
27th April 2009 - :cake:Findlay:cake:
8th June 2009 - :cake:Emily :cake:
27th June 2009 -:cake: Alex Small :cake:
15th July 2009 - :cake: Rose :cake:
27th July 2009 - :cake:Justus Melia:cake:
3rd August 2009 - :cake:Amelia Grace Pedersen:cake:
19th August 2009 - :cake: Andrew Marley :cake:
21st August 2006 - :cake: Sean:cake:
4th September 2008 - :cake: Harrison Robert :cake:
8th September 2008 - :cake: Poppy :cake:
17th September 2009 -S:cake:ophia:cake:
27th November 2008 -:blue: Lewis:blue:
3rd December 2009 -:blue:Caleb :blue:
29th January 2009 - :pink: Chloe and Jaycee :pink:
8th February 2008 - :pink:Ellis:pink:
28th February 2010 -:blue:Jenson:blue:



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE ONES!!!!*​


----------



## Bec L

Lovely idea. Poppy was born on 08/09/08 xx


----------



## Dona

Great idea!

Archie was born on 08.02.09 xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Archie and Poppy now added, happy belated birthday poppy - her new pic is just stunning Bec x


----------



## CazH

Hello I dont post often as so busy with Freddy but his birthday is coming soon on the 2nd January! where has this year gone?????


----------



## bumpsmum

Hi and welcome Caz, Freedy is so cute you'll need to show us some more piccies when you get the chance, not long til Freddy's bday 9its the day before mine hehe) x


----------



## Foogirl

27th April 09 for Abby. Where has 6 months gone???


----------



## bumpsmum

aww loving the new avatar Foogirl, wee Abby is so so cute. Time has really flown in eh Abby was born the day after my due date, the dates we clinged to before our LO's for one reason or another joined us early (they just could not wait anymore to see mummy and daddy thats the way I like to hink of it anyway) x


----------



## DonnaBallona

:thumbup: lovely idea!! :flower:

Brooke was born January 30th :cloud9:


----------



## premmiemum123

What a lovely thread!!!! Emily was born 08th June 09...

We are all so lucky to have such wonderfully brave strong babies!


----------



## grumpymoo

Fab idea, i love it!:thumbup: 

Rose was born on July the 15th:happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

thats Brooke, Emily and Rose now added we are fair building up a list - lost of celebrating to be had this newt year woo hoo! x


----------



## embojet

Fab- Molly - 05/01/09 x


----------



## bumpsmum

thats 'rollover Molly' :happydance: now added xx


----------



## Foogirl

ooh, she's Abby Elizabeth Paris if you wanted to use her full Sunday title:thumbup:


----------



## bumpsmum

oohh love her full name, will add it now :thumbup:x


----------



## embojet

bumpsmum said:


> thats 'rollover Molly' :happydance: now added xx

lol


----------



## bumpsmum

*BUMP*

Thought some new mummy's might want to join us 'boasting' about our little ones............ x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Harrison Robert born 4th September 2008.


----------



## bumpsmum

yeah...welcome Emma and Harry congrats on your recent bday :hugs: x


----------



## bumpsmum

happy, happy, happy, happy birthday to you
have a happy day today
everybody here wishes you a happy birthday
lots of lovely cards through your door

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAKAI​


----------



## MUMOF5

Please can you add Evie Grace to the list, she will be 1 year old on New Years Eve, aka 31 December 2009 :thumbup:. Thank you. xx​


----------



## bumpsmum

no probs that Evie on the list - ohhhhh wont be long xx


----------



## bumpsmum

*bump* new parents and babies feel free to join in, were now on the countdown to Evie Grace's big day...........x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can you add - Andrew Marley for 19th August please!


----------



## bumpsmum

yeah another birthday to celebrate xx:hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

:happydance: almost another birthday celebration........................ x


----------



## MUMOF5

OMG I cannot believe that it has been almost a year since my little princess was born :wacko:. Where has the time gone :shrug:. xx


----------



## bumpsmum

only 8 more sleeps til lil' Evie Grace turns 1 and 10 sleeps for wee Freddy woo hoo! xx


----------



## MUMOF5

:happydance::happydance:I cant wait, she loves see saws/rocking and we've bought her a Little Tikes Rocking Cow, its so cute, we had one for my eldest daughter when she was a year old. xx
 



Attached Files:







rocking cow.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bumpsmum

ohh can just picture her rocking away on it, you MUST put a pic on xx


----------



## MUMOF5

bumpsmum said:


> ohh can just picture her rocking away on it, you MUST put a pic on xx

Will do :thumbup:. xx


----------



## bumpsmum

only 2 more sleeps toots - hope mummy has the party hats ready :happydance: x

new mummies and daddy's feel free to join in the celebrations x


----------



## Dona

Me and Archie are there with our party hats at the ready!


----------



## premmiemum123

Whoop Whoop, another celebration...x


----------



## Foogirl

My hooters are at the ready.......


----------



## bumpsmum

Foogirl said:


> My hooters are at the ready.......



:haha: is it just me who took this the wrong way hehe

Only 1 more sleep woo hoo! xx


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> My hooters are at the ready.......
> 
> 
> 
> :haha: is it just me who took this the wrong way heheClick to expand...

:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## MUMOF5

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY TO MY TINY PRINCESS :kiss::kiss:

A few pics of Evie with her presents earlier this morning :cloud9:

Happy New Year everyone. xx
 



Attached Files:







Pictures 217.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









Pictures 216.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









Pictures 218.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









Pictures 220.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









Pictures 219.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jemma_x

happy birthday evie-grace


----------



## bumpsmum

yeah :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cake: happy birthday tootsie! Love the pics new she's look gorge on the cow :happydance: x


----------



## Dona

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bumpsmum

one more sleep for little Freedy AND were now on the countdown to Molly's big day woop woop! xx


----------



## embojet

I havent been on for ages cos my stupid computer is playing up again, so if i dont get on tomorrow, Happy Birthday Freddy! Cant believe it was a year ago we had our babies, look at them now! :cake: xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday yesterday Evie. Looking as cute as ever!

Happy Birthday tomorrow Freddy. Can't wait for the photos.:thumbup:


----------



## MUMOF5

Happy 1st birthday for tomorrow Freddy. :happydance::happydance:. xx


----------



## premmiemum123

Happy Birthday Evie!

Happy Birthday Freddy!

xx


----------



## bumpsmum

happy birthday Freddy hope you have a great day xx


----------



## Dona

Happy Birthday Freddy!


----------



## bumpsmum

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY - enjoy your big day! xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday Molly xxx


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy, happy birthday:yipee::yipee:


----------



## premmiemum123

Happy Birthday Molly!!!! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Happy birthday big girl Molly!!! xxxxx


----------



## Dona

Happy Birthday Molly!


----------



## embojet

Thanks everyone. Molly's got flu so been a bit miserable bless her :cry: Cant beleive a year has gone already! Will post some pics when my computer is working properly :dohh:


----------



## CazH

I havent been on here for a while but wanted to sy a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Molly, I cannot believe its been a year since I saw you in the recovery room after my Csection in total and utter disbelief and shock! I still remember your PJs you had on!!!!! He he Thanks girls for all your birthday wishes for freddy I will post some piccies of his birthday party! Love ya lots xx


----------



## CazH

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/17242_396679500211_785255211_106304.jpg Freddy with his friends

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/18742_269418898311_620008311_449353.jpg Freddy with Barney our dog in his new ballpit

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/17242_396667035211_785255211_106302.jpg Freddys 1st Birthday cake


----------



## keldac

Oh lovely thread! hadn't seen it before.

Mikaylas birthdate is 1st February 2009 - can't beleive a whole year has almost past!!!

Huge Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Molly - who was due same day as Mikayla (although they both had other ideas!!)

AND

Happy Belated Birthday Wishes Freddy - you look big and handsome and like you had lots of fun on your special day x


----------



## bumpsmum

oohhh goodie another birthday to celebrate :happydance: x


----------



## corrie anne

I didnt see this thread until now.
Addison Lynnette Marie was born at 32weeks-1-10-2007
Alyssa Ashley Nicole was born at 34weeks-2-07-2006
Ariah was born at 33weeks-3-16-2008
Please add my kiddos toooo..


----------



## bumpsmum

welcome Corrie Anne

Congrats on all your girls, their names are lovely, please let me know if any of their details on first post are incorrect.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ADDISON hope you had a great day!​:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dona

Happy late birthday Addison! x


----------



## corrie anne

Thank you so much. I forgot to add Ariahs middle names.
Ariah Jessica Lynn.
I am sooooo hoping i dont have to add another baby to this list.


----------



## bumpsmum

2 more sleeps cutie pie almost your birthday Brooke xx


----------



## MUMOF5

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROOKE :cake:. XX


----------



## AP

Happy birthday Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am i mad or have i just havent spotted this lol! Can i have Alex on the list?

Alex Small 27/06/2009(yes. small by name and nature!)


----------



## bumpsmum

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROOKE :cake: hope mummy, daddy and bump are all spoiling you rotten cant wait for pics xx


----------



## bumpsmum

never even noticed Alex was not on the list :dohh: thats he on now tho :happydance: xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Thanks for all your well wishes :cloud9:

Im feeling VERY emotional, this time last year I was being heavily ventilated in ICU and my baby girl was in her incy all alone!

Now I have a bouncing gorgeous daughter to show for all my troubles! she's had a fabulous day, she's completley overwhelmed but happy.

She got lots of clothes (thank goodness!), a ride-on Peppa Pig toy, a train and lots of books. . .she loved them all. We've also had all her grandparents over this afternoon for high tea so Im feeling pretty exhausted now-but so deliciously happy.

Happy Birthday to my sweet baby girl-love you to the moon and back!! :cloud9:

will add some pics as soon as I can get them off the camera. xx


----------



## Dona

Happy 1st Birthday Brooke! Can't believe shes one already. That means Ive talked to you for almost a year too. Mad eh! 

Can't wait to see the pictures xx


----------



## Bec L

Happy Birthday Brooke! Hope you enjoyed your tea party :) xxx


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Brooke! Time flies xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday Brooke:hugs:


----------



## keldac

Hope you had a lovely Birthday Brooke x


----------



## Laura2919

I am a mummy to preemies.. 

Chloe and Jaycee were born 10 weeks and 1 day early on 29th January 2009 xx


----------



## bumpsmum

ohh happy belated birthdays to Chloe :cake:and Jaycee :cake: will add them to list so we dont miss your girls next year. Why dont you introduce your lo's in the VIP thread at the top (there is also a thread for parents to introduce thmeselves) xx


----------



## Laura2919

Sorry I am new so working my way around. Will go have a bit of a nosey now and see.. xx


----------



## bumpsmum

were all really nosey and love seeing pics and hearing how other babies and their parents are getting along, lots of birthdays this time of year so many many celebratons to get involved in xx


----------



## Laura2919

I added mine to the VIP bit. 
This is the best forum I think I have been on  Loving that there is a huge place for prems. Not usually like that.. xx


----------



## Foogirl

Laura2919 said:


> I added mine to the VIP bit.
> This is the best forum I think I have been on  Loving that there is a huge place for prems. Not usually like that.. xx

It is a pretty fabby place. I can waste so much time here, and Bumpsmum looks after us all so well.:happydance:


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy belated birthday Brooke:yipee:, can't wait to see your b-day pics!

Happy birthday Mikalya:cake: Have a fab day!


----------



## bumpsmum

happy belated birthday Mikayla xxxx


----------



## AP

Happy birthday Mikayla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday!:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Birthday to all the bubbas xx


----------



## Dona

Happy Birthday Mikayla xx


----------



## embojet

Sorry its sooooo late, happy birthday Mikayla!!


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Belated Birthday Mikayla..


----------



## bumpsmum

happy birthday Alyssa and Archie x


----------



## Foogirl

Happy Birthday Archie. I do have a card, but haven't been able to post it yet....:blush:


Happy Birthday Alyssa.

:hugs:


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy happy birthday!!! Hope you had a fab time:dance:


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Birthday Archie. Sorry it is late x


----------



## Dona

Thanks everyone! We took Archie to the zoo. He was most impressed with the parrots and chimps! Can't believe he's one! We are so very proud of what he's done in a year. Can't imagine what the next year will hold!

Thanks Gayle for the card. If you in eddy soon give me a wee call and drop in for a coffee. Hope Alans ok xxx


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Archie! Hope you had fon at the zoo :cake:


----------



## keldac

Happy Birthday Archie!

Mikayla had a lovely 1st Birthday and the previous day we had her christened so I've attached a couple of piccies!!

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/kellydace/Jan%20Feb%202010/Picture450.jpg

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/kellydace/Jan%20Feb%202010/n595276957_9889.jpg


----------



## bumpsmum

Mikalya is gorgeous hope she had a great birthday and christening xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOL that photo of Mikayla is FAB!!! :cloud9:

Happy, Happy birthday everybody-its a busy time of year for birthdays it seems!!

Dona-glad Archie had fun at the zoo-what a FABULOUS idea!! :cloud9:


----------



## grumpymoo

Love the pics of Mikayla!:happydance:

Can we see some of Archie at the Zoo Dona? :)


----------



## bumpsmum

ooooh yeah Archie at the zoo. :happydance:

If I figure out how I think a special bday pic could be added to the first post beside the dates hmmmmm leave it with me.......

Oh oh oh :hi: Matthew is next..........yikes! xxxxxxx


----------



## Dona

Hello ladies! Sorry it been a while - well a week anyway! Here's some pictures of Archie on his Birthday at the zoo and in the house. I've posted some other ones on the happy updates thread too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2677.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2679.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2682.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2683.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2697.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Foogirl

:kiss: He is just the sweetest!


----------



## bumpsmum

lots of new ickle babies to celebrate their birthdays :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:.

Feel free to add your lo's birthday if there not on the guest list, we love a good party.

Not long now til Matty man's big day, anyone else feel quite teary on the build up? His birth was no where near as traumatic as a few here but all week I keep thinking this time last year I didnt know if I was coming and going with all the hosp appts, had not been able to get shoes on for WEEKS, was so swollen I was unrecognisable and wearing very sexy (not) DVT stockings that went right up to my arm pits I felt so miserable and so anxious about my tiny bump and dreading the inevitable

BUT.......no point dwelling on the what if's etc, I got to meet my gorgeous boy early and had an extra 7 weeks of cuddles and very very special 'firsts' that only other parents in the same scenario can truly understand.

Enough mush now :dohh: lets get more birthdays in here to start partying! xx


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> BUT.......no point dwelling on the what if's etc, I got to meet my gorgeous boy early and had an extra 7 weeks of cuddles and very very special 'firsts' that only other parents in the same scenario can truly understand.

Plus - his birthday is only 3 days after mine. I'll not forget it:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

I shall remember Bumpsmum! xx


----------



## bumpsmum

YEAH :happydance: :happydance: It's Matthew's turn, happy birthday little man. Mummy loves you lots:cloud9: x


----------



## Bec L

Happy Birthday Matthew. I hope you all have a fabulous day :) xx


----------



## Abbiekye

oooo so sweet, happy birthday Matthew
xx


----------



## AP

Happy Birthday Matthew xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy Birthday Matthew! What an eventful first year it has been. Hopefully the next one will be smoother for you all!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## premmiemum123

Happy Birthday Matthew! Hope you get spoilt lots! x


----------



## Dona

Happy birthday Matthew from you bud Archie xxx


----------



## sherryberry79

Awwwwww many happy returns Matthew, wishing you a wonderful day xxx


----------



## grumpymoo

Hope you had a really really fab birthday Matthew! (and mummy and daddy :))


----------



## embojet

Hope you had a fab day Matthew, how time flies xx


----------



## bumpsmum

happy birthday Ariah, sorry its late cutie :flower: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

ohhh thanks girls. We had a great time had a wee last minute party as we didnt know what or when we were having it and an impromptu visit to the zoo so a good weekend. Pic to follow xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy Birthday Ariah.


----------



## corrie anne

Thank you,I was in the hospital when she had her birthday for PTL.


----------



## bumpsmum

Not long now Abby til your big day. Party hats at the ready mummies! 

All new babies and parents come join in the festivities xx


----------



## sherryberry79

We are not new here, but we haven't taken part in this thread yet......could you add my 'lil superstar Amelia Grace Pedersen to the list please, her birthday is 03/08/09. Fankoo:thumbup:


----------



## AP

omg...2 more babies then Alex's turn....wtf!!!!! What happened to the time? Ooooh im confused.com now LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> Not long now Abby til your big day. Party hats at the ready mummies!
> 
> All new babies and parents come join in the festivities xx

:nope: too soon! She can't be nearly a year old......:cry:


----------



## bumpsmum

OMG, OMG OMG only 1 more sleep til Abby turns the big 1!!!! Foo you must be so excited and a bit sad at the same time your ickle baby is growing so fast (you'll just need to have another baby then :thumbup:) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Sherryberry thats Amelia added, soz for the delay xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Happy birthday Abby xxxxxx


----------



## Bec L

Happy Birthday Abby!!! :) :) xx


----------



## grumpymoo

Awwww, goodness. Happy Birthday Abby :) Hope you have a fab day!


----------



## AP

Happy Birthday Abby! :hugs:


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Abby :cake:


----------



## Lottie86

Happy birthday Abby, hope you had a lovely day.

aaaaaaaaaaand...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FINDLAY!!!!! *:happydance: I had never realised that he and Abby shared their birthday before today :blush:


----------



## bumpsmum

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY FINDLAY!! Did I miss Findlay out :blush: hope you all had a great day.

How is the wee fella getting on these days, not seen you around much Lottie - looking forward to an update on how well he's come on :flower: x


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy birthday Findlay!!!! Did you have lots of fun? Hope so :) x


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> OMG, OMG OMG only 1 more sleep til Abby turns the big 1!!!! Foo you must be so excited and a bit sad at the same time your ickle baby is growing so fast (you'll just need to have another baby then :thumbup:) xx

Excited that she is developing into a lovely, funny, nosey wee toot. Happy the days of sleepless nights and colic are well behind us. Anxious to be going back to work in a month and sad to have lost my wee baby.

I went to visit a friend who has a month old baby. I held him for ages and now I want a little one again!


----------



## Foogirl

and happy birthday to Findlay!.


----------



## bumpsmum

I can see a few of us heading over to TTC very soon! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Im sorry I missed their birthdays.. 

But happy birthday even if it is late!!!


Hope you both had nice days


----------



## bumpsmum

almost party time folks, 2 sleeps til Emily turns the big 1 xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Happy birthday emily xxxx


----------



## AP

Happy birthday Emily :happydance:


----------



## premmiemum123

Thanks all, have not been on for while as have been trying to sort out the house and decide if we want to move or not. I can't believe a year has passed since our journey began! I have been checking the posts here and hope all the new premmie mums are finding this site as helpful as I did last year. Big hugs to you all! Keep smiling and keep hope in your heart! xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi can I join. Caleb was born 36+4 on 3rd December 2009. The time is flying x


----------



## AP

:wave: hi pink!

OMG Alex is next. OMG!


----------



## Laura2919

Have you got anything planned for Alex's first birthday SB?? 

Happy Belated Birthday Emily! x


----------



## bumpsmum

thats Caleb on the guest list pink 

Ohh not long now Alex xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

I have 4 premmies!!! can i add them all?????

Sean 35 weeks 21st august 06
Ellis(girl) 33 weeks 8th feb 08
Lewis 31 weeks 27th nov 08 (yes both in the same year!)
Jenson 28th feb 10


----------



## bumpsmum

of course you can Sam the more celebrations the better. will add them tomo few wines here while cardmaking so might not get it right tonight tehe :wine: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

1 more whole sleep Alex, my how time flies! bet mummy is rather teary at how well her lil' ickle lady has grown xx


----------



## 25weeker

Happy birthday Alex hope you have loads of fun tomorrow on your big day. X


----------



## bumpsmum

Happy birthday alex hope you have a fabi day xx


----------



## pink23

happy birthday alex xx


----------



## AP

Thank you girlies, its so scary! :cry:


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Alex! Wow that year has gone fast xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday Alex. xxx


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy birthday Alex!:happydance:

And a belated happy birthday Emily:flower:


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

My Justus Melia was born 07/27/09!!!!


----------



## grumpymoo

Happy Birthday to Rose!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I can't believe that a year has gone already. I have made the most of every sleep deprived minute though:haha:

What a long way she has come and how very proud (and emotional) I am.


----------



## AP

Happy birthday Rose! :)

This is all too scary! I said to Foogirl I refuse to believe until due date aha!


----------



## pink23

happy birthday rose xx


----------



## bumpsmum

oooooooooooooooooooooooo happy birthday Rose (cant believe I wasnt more organised, soz grumpymoo :blush:) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Happy birthday Amelia hope you has a great day xx


----------



## sherryberry79

Hi bumpsmum,

Thanks so much for the birthday greeting. Amelia's 1st birthday was lovely, we had a little party for her and my sister and I made her a fabulous cake.......even if I do say so myself!! She got some brilliant prezzies and was the centre of attention all day so was in her element! I will try to put some pics up at some point xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

omg cant get over how big Amelia has gotten your avatar pic is just gorgeous xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

apologies 2girls only just spotted Justus - happy belated birthday xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

sam9kids that all your lo added, apolgies it took so long kept crashing half way through before but lots of celebrating next few months for u xx


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday Millie!!

xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

wont be long Andrew.......... xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1030348.jpg


----------



## sherryberry79

Oh wow, he looks great, he is really getting big! Do you reckon he can teach Millie to enjoy some tummy time too?! Two more sleeps 'til his big day!!


----------



## bumpsmum

OMG look how big Andrew has got :happydance: 3 more sleeps wee man xx


----------



## Agiboma

you mums are 2 cute, so nice to read your stories and celebrations of the big day, im still in teh NICU with my LO and these stories and pictures of you LO today offer so much encouragement, thanks for sharing


----------



## Marleysgirl

bumpity-bump


----------



## Foogirl

Half an hour to go, but I don't know when I'll next be on!

Happy Birthday wee man. I can't believe it has gone past so quickly, it only seems like yesterday I was logging in every couple of days to read the latest installment of the story - it was like watching 'stenders - but obviously with a much happier tone!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink23

Happy birthday to andrew. The time goes too quick xx


----------



## AP

Happy birthday andrew!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Shame Bumpsmum isn't around to update the thread title - Andrew only gets two days of glory before it's Sean's birthday, and he's missed one of those days of glory with the thread title still saying "Amelia" :(


----------



## AP

Alex missed out too :( where is bumpsmum


----------



## bumpsmum

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREW - my its flown by.

(sorry girls a very long day at work..................and the internet was down there :blush:) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Hapy birthday sean sweetheart hope itvwas a goodie xxxxxx


----------



## sherryberry79

Marleys's girl, sorry I missed Andrew's birthday. I have had my partner's mum and sister here from Denmark since wednesday, they left this evening. It was great seeing them, but it was a whirlwind few days and things were pretty hectic, this is the first chance I have had to log on. Anyway, hope Andrew had a fabulous birthday and you all had a great day........where has the time gone?!


----------



## premmiemum123

Happy Birthday to all those I missed as I have been away for while. Great to see everyone is well. x


----------



## Elveneye

Sophia was born 17/09/09 :) Hope she'll be added to the list.


----------



## bumpsmum

a very special happy birthday to little angel Max, only with his family for a short time but loved for an eternity. Hope today has not been too difficult for you Sian and family :hugs: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

happy birthday harrison xx


----------



## bumpsmum

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPY - A BIG 2 ALREADY!!!!! *
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Happy belated birthday Poppy sorry I missed it yest xx

Mummy was so patiently waiting your turn to party - hope you had a great day xx


----------



## bumpsmum

hi Elvenye thats Sophie now added and next to enjoy the birthday celebrations xx


----------



## Elveneye

Late congratulations for Harrison and Poppy! :happydance:


----------



## Bec L

Ahh thank you :) Poppy had a fab birthday. Even better than last year now she has a little sister to celebrate with :) Happy Birthday to all those I have missed!


----------



## Agiboma

Happy belated bday


----------



## Laura2919

Happy belated birthday to all that I have missed... Hope you all had lovely birthdays!!


----------



## Elveneye

Happy 1st Birthday to my own gorgeous princess, Sophia :cloud9:


----------



## Foogirl

Happy birthday Sophia. :hugs:

Born on my wedding anniversary - how lucky I am to share such a special day with her! xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

happy belated birthday Sophia xx


----------



## AP

Happy 2nd birthday Lakai!!! xxxxxx


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Lakai! :cake:


----------



## Foogirl

Happy Birthday Lakai :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Happy 2nd Birthday Lakai. Sorry its late :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

OMG in less than 3 months my babies are going to be two :cry: where does it go.


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks ladies! =))


----------

